# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الجمال والأناقة >  >  قرب  زواجي وابغى مساعدتكم العاجلة يا اخوات

## رافضية وللأبد

اتمنى تساعدوني بالي تعرفونه حبيباتي 
قرب زواجي :embarrest:  وابغي تنصحوني بحجوزاتي واسألتي ........
اول شي 
افكر احجز تعديلي عند رانيا
وفرقه مو عارفه وش تنصحوني ؟
وابغي تساعدوني بمحلات حق تجهيز شقتي وين تنصحوني اروح ؟وهلله هلله بالاسعار
وبابيخها شوي وباطول عليكم واسالكم وش رايكم في فاطمة زيمور حنايه واذا تعرفون غيرها لا تقصرون وياي؟



همتكم يابنات ساعدوني

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

ألف ألف مبرووك خيتووو
وكان ودي اساااعدج
لكني ما اعرف شي عن الي
قلتي عنهم ،، وان شاء الله
الاخوات الي من السعودية يساعدونج
توته

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ماتوقعت هذا الصد منكم  
ساعدوني الله يسعدكم يابنات  محتاجة لردكم العاجل والمفيد  
الله يخليكم وينولكم مرادكم حبيباتي.

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

حبيبتي توته بحرانيه تسلمي عيوني يكفي انش حسستيني ان ودش تساعديني وهدا من طيبك .

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

*السلام عليكم* 
*اختي رافضيه للأبد الف برووك*
*بالنسبه اللي قلتي عنهم* 
*رانيا انصحش تروحين لها بس يبغى لش من بدري تحجزي عندها* 
*وبالنسبه للحنايه اني هدي عفر ماشفت حناها*
*بس اني اعرف ثنتين حناهم حلو عندهم محل اسمه حنه يكون في وجه رانيا* 
*وبالنسبه للطقاقه اعذريني ماعرف*
*يعطيكِ ربي العافيه*
*تحياتي*
*ضحكوه البطه*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

يسللللمو حياتي ضحوكة( الله لايحرمني منش )
عاااد ابغي فزعت الباقيين من بنات المنتدى ادا يقدروا يساعدوني.

----------


## واحد فاضي

بس البنات يعني 

بصراحه حق تجهيز الشقه 

في ه محلات حلوه ورخيصه وأنا بالصراحه آخذ منها أشياء ما تخطر على البال 

وهي المحلات اللي جنب ابهاريه للسجاد عند سوق التلفزيون والمحلات اللي في سوق التلفزيون 
بعد فيها حاجات زينه بس انتبهي خيتي الى الاثاث لا يكون مخلوع ومزبط مره ثانيه 
وخصوصاً الأبواب 
وانا بصراحه اتعامل في أشياء المطبخ مع ايكيا --ما فيه الا في الرياض الحين ويقولوا قريباً بيفتحوا في الشرقيه--

اغراضهم مررررررررره رووووووووعه  صحيح (شوي) غاليه  بس فيها جوده مرررررررررره حلوه 

وبالنسبه للتصوير وان كنت ما أحب اسوي دعايه --بعدين يزعلوا علينا بس عند المدام استيديوا --صبايا -- في تاروت 

إذا بغيتي تشوفي تصويره في منتدى سنابس موجود اله صور 

والله يتمم الش بخير  ويسعدش يااااااااااااارب 

تحياتي

----------


## غرورالورد

الف مبروك خيتو
بالنسبه للفرقه فرقه بني عساف (ام حسن عساف)
وبالنسبة لتعديلك
فتحية الصباغ روعه
كوافير رزان الي يالقطيف
وبالنسبة للتصوير
عندك ام شادي
واهي غنية عن التعريف
او استديو بنت القطيف
وبالنسبة للأثاث
عندك المحلات الي تحت الكبري الي في الدمام _الخبر
هناك محلات الاثاث شي طبي واختاري
واذا بغيتي اي استفسار انا حاضرة وبالخدمة

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مششكووورين بعد قلبي على الرد الحلو (واحد فاضي -غروور الورد) 
واحد فاضي كل واحد بنت او ولد الي يقدر يساعدني بس مادري والله ليش قلت بنات ........ فهاووه
وبالنسبه لتصوير المدام الله يخليها اللك ماتقدر تعرضهم لي هنا بهدا المنتدا
وبالنسبه لحراج التلفزيونات رحته واختلعت من الاسعار اتصدق غرفة النوم ب4000 اش دعوه اخاف يحركوها من المحل وتتفكك
اخاف الخشب مغشوش بعدين يعني انا حاطه في بالي يعني غرفه ب 9000 (ادا تعرفون محلات بهالحدوودسعرها)
واختي غروور الورد الله يسعدش ابغي رايش في رانيا ابو السعود ومين احلى هي ولا فتحيه  
وي شكلي عورت راسكم بهدرتي بس والله محتاره
وابغاكي تقولي لي العساف كم وحده وكم سعرهم في الليلة .وادا عندش رقمهم دزيه الي عيني.
والي يقدر يفيدني لايبخل علي.
عسا ايامكم كلها افراح.

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

وين تفاعلكم الله يخليكم شااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارك  وني

----------


## ملاك الناصره

السلام عليكم أختي رافضيه ..عندي لش محلات انما ايه في التعديل ومجربين ووعد مني اذا ماطلعوش ملكه في يوم عرسش ماكون ملاك وهم صالون ال عصيده في سنابس وصالون اللمسه في الدمام بس بيت عصيده لايعلا عليه يعني ويش اقول يخلوا الجنيه ملكه والله تعديلهم روعه واسعارهم بعد حليوه..بس اذا تبغيهم لازم تحجزي بدري لان كله عندهم زحمه..وبالنسبه الى رانيا ابو السعود ما اقول لش تعديلها مو حليو الا حليو بس الصراحه تعاملهم زي الزفت يعني مايقدروا انش عروس ومرتبكه وحالتش حاله لا يلطعوش ولا يهتموا فيش بس مكياجهم حليو ولكن الشعر عندهم مايزبطوه يعني يسوه اي كلام وحتى الي شعرها حليو من اصله اول ماتوصل الصاله يكش بعكس بيت عصيد لو تقعدي الى يوم ثاني بالمكياج وتعديل شعرش مايتغير ولا حاجه..وبالنسبه الى المصورات عندش وحده اسمها فتحيه المشاره تصويرها روعه ووحده اسمها قصدي اسم محلها ماريا ديجيتل بعد هدي مره فضيع تصويره بس فتحيه احلى في وجهة نظري ..والفرق اذا تبغي فرقه اسلاميه حليوه عندش وحده اسمها ناديه(ام محمد) وال عساف بعد حليوين بس ناديه احلى ..اما اذا كنتي عادي فرقه فيها اغاني عندش فرقة الشواي مرررررررررررررره روعه وبيت عساف بعد حلوين بالاسلامي والاغاني ..امممم ويش باقي بعد ..الحنايه وحده مررررررررره حليو حناها اسمها معصومه مرررررررررره مررررررررره حليو حناها ..ومحلات كوشات عندش كلاسيكيات الي في شارع احد حلوين كوشاتهم والبيت الاخضر في القطيف حلو بعد كوشاتهم ومسكاتهم..الحين محلات الاثاث بالنسبه الى غرف النوم الصراحه اختي بتسعة آلاف مافيه حليوين يعني اذا تبغي غرف عدله بالقليل حطي ليها 12000وهذولين في الشماسي صحيح اسعارهم غاليه بس على مستوى يعني مره حلوين وتقعد اياش بالقليل بالقليل 15 سنه لانها على مستوى وراقيين ومحلات الاثاث الي في القطيف الصراحه مايسووا روحي الدمام او الخبر احلى ..ايه صح على طاري فاطمه زيمور اذا الي اعرفها هذي حناها يجنن مره حليو بس اني عندي معصومه احلى ..واستحمليني على كثرة هدرتي ..واذا احتجتي اي مساعده او اسأله مو تستحي ترى اني زيش يعني اعرف ناس واااجد تعودت لاني ..وسلامو

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

:bigsmile:  واخيرا تحركوا اصحاب النخوه وردوا تسلميلي يا ملاك الناصرة
ابسألش وتحملي ثقالتيييي خخخخخخخ
بيت عصيدة لغير العروس يعني خواتي مثلا حلو ولا لا واي وحده بالمحل توصيني عليهاوابغي رقمهم عيوني ادا ممكن
فتحية المصورة هدي من وين وابغي رقمها بعد وكيف اسعارها
وبالنسبه للطقاقات مو مشكله ادا مو اسلامي بس عندش رقم بيت عساف وهل تنصحيني بغيرهم بعد
بالنسبه لغرف النوم مو مشكله السعر لين وصل 12000 عل الاكثر بس توصفيلي المحلات الي بالدمام والخبر وين تصير
وادري طولت عليش بس تعطيني رقم معصومه الحنايه حبيبتي الله لايحرمني منش
وانشالله اخدمش بالفراح يالغاليه بس لاتطنشيني غناتي.

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بخيتي رافضيه للأبد
صحيح خيتي في سوق التلفزيون فيه محلات ........الله بالخير .....بس فيه محلات زي السريع زينين 
عموماً عندش في الدمام .....محلات الأنصاري <<مو كله غالي فيه سعر متوسط وأنا ماخذ الغرفه 
من عنده وصار اليها الحين أربع سنين ولا شي تغير منها أبد 
--وفيه محلات قبل كورنيش الخبر - بعد الشرطه على اليمين .......فيه هناك محلات زينه بعد 

وبالنسبة للتصوير ....معليش خيتي ...إذا تعرفي أحد من تاروت أو سنابس أو الربيعيه 
فإسأليه عن ستيديوا صبايا -- أم زين العابدين - وان شاء الله يعجبش 

والله يتمم الش بخير يااااااااااارب

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشكوررر اخوي واحد فاضي 
بس وين صايره هدي محلات الانصاري عشان اني روحاتي للدمام قليله وكيف اسعاره
او لايهمك ابسال عن محل صبايا
الله لايحرمني من مشاركاتكم

----------


## ملاك الناصره

هلا والله أختي رافضيه ..غناتي من عيوني اخدمش بس اعذريني ما اقدر احط ارقامهم في المنتدى لأني ما اخذت الاذن منهم ..وللأسف المنتدى ممنوع نحط فيه ايميلات والله كان عطيتش ايميلي ورسلتهم إلش ..مو تزعلي مني غناتي بس آسفه مو بإيدي..وبالنسبه الى بيت عصيده حلووو في العروسات وغير العروسات يعني اني في كل المناسبات اتعدل عندهم وتعديلهم مررررررررره روعه..واذا تبغي بيت عصيده ترى ابا مايضيع بس تروحي سنابس اسالي اي احد وين صالون ال عصيده والكل بيدليش مشهورين هم..اما بالنسبه الى فتحيه هذي اتوقع من سيهات ..اما الفرقه دام انش عادي مو اسلامي فا انصحش ببيت الشواي يعني ماعمري شفت فرقه احسن منهم وبيت عساف بعد حلوين بس الصراحه مايطلعوا شي قدام بيت الشواي..والمحلات الي في الدمام في واااااجد حلوين بس اني ما اعرف اشرح خخخخ بس فيه محل في الدمام روعه مره اسمه الرميح وفيه واااجد حلوين واذا تبغي اجهزه كهربائيه روحي اكسترا حلوين واسعارهم حلوه..ومعصومه الحنايه هذي من الجش بس للأسف ما اقدر احط رقمها في المنتدى..تقبلي مروري اختش ملاكوو

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا والله خيتي رافضيه 

محلات الانصاري في الدمام شارع بن خلدون سابقاً -- شارع الملك فهد حالياً  بتلاقيه على اليمين وانتي داخله الدمام 

وفي الخبر على الشارع الرئيسي - الراشد  على اليسار  بس تمشي شوي بالسياره بتلاقي الانصاري على اليمين وجنبه بعد 
محل المنزل --هبيتيت- وفيه محل اسمه --مختارات الانصاري --فيه أحلى شي في محلات الانصاري 
وتلاقيه على شارع البيبسي في الخبر -- يعني مقابل مصنع البيبسي --( شارع فيصل بن فهد) 
يعني من تروحي الخبر على طريق الكباري  ويجي مجمع الخبر مول على اليمين بعدين الاشاره  تلفوا يسار 
بتلاقيه على اليمين وفيه هناك بعد محلات للاثاث --العبدالواحد وغيره بعد

وبتشوفي الاسعار غاليه شوي بس بصراحه الجوده 100 الميه وفيه اسعار مناسبه عندهم 

ملاحظه :- تراهم يبيعوا راس السرير مع الغرفه ...يعني انتي تشتري المراتب 
              وفيه في القطيف ناس تبيع مراتب حلوه ---من سليب هاي الى المراتب الطبيه على شارع القدس - المجيديه 


معليش على الهذره الوااااااااااااايد 

وتقبلي تحياتي

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشششكورررين وماقصرتوا ( ملاك الناصرة _ واحد فاضي)
بس ملاك حبيبتي اكتبي لي الارقام برساله خاصه الله لايهينش
وادا تعطيني عل الاقل اسم عايلة البنت الي تحني عشان اسال عنها ادا مافيه مانع
واحد فاضي مشكور واني خلاص باروح اشوف في المحلات الي قلت لي عليهم
اللللللللللللللللللللللللللله لايخليني منكم يالطيبين

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أهلا أختي رافضية أولا مبروك مقدما على الزواج 
ثانيا المشكلة مانقدر نعطيك ارقام حتى برسالة خاصة ممنوع 
أصلا خاصية الرسائل الخاصة ماهي متاحة للأعضاء ( المشرفين فقط )

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بقولش اللي يمدحون فيهم واللي أسمع عنهم*
*المكياج والشعر بيت ال عصيده في سنابس - أم علوي في الناصرة - شعاع - رانيا أبو السعود*
*الفرق الأسلامية* 
*فرقة اللؤلؤة   - أم طالب ( سيهات ) - أم علي الخاطر ( بيت رمضان ) - الكديش*
*زهرة الجراش - أم شوق*
*الحناية*
*أم نور ( في القديح ) - فاطمة الزيمور* 
*التصوير* 
*ام شادي - أم صادق ( تاروت )*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

شككككككككككككرا جزيلا عيون لاتنام والله يريح بالش وتنامين نوم هني انشالله 
واي بس اني احترت الحين من دون ارقامهم     وماقصرتي بس بسالك كل الفرق الي حطيتيهم اسلاميين 
وبرايك كيف اقدر احصل ارقامهم
سااااااااااااااااعدوني مالي غيركم واني اول وحده بتعرس من خواتي وماعرف شي.

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*بالنسبة لفرشتي كانت من هوم بلازا في سيتي بلازا اللي بالخبر وكان الخشب ماليزي بس ناسية أسمه والله بس الفرشة مره قوية للحين ماتغير عليها شي من ناحية القوة واللون*
*وأخذناها بالتخفيض من أربع سنين وشوي*
*قبل فترة صار في تخفيض على المفروشات تقدري تسألي عن وقت التخفيض* 
*-------------------------------*
*عندش مفروشات العمر والهجلس*
*أممممممم وإذا لقيت شي جديد بخبرك*
*وبالتوفيق حبيبتي*

----------


## ملاك الناصره

هلا والله خيتي رافضيه للأسف حاولت ارسل لش رساله خاصه بس المنتدى مو مسموح فيه حتى الرسايل الخاصه..تقبلي مروري ..اختش ملاكوو

----------


## عيون لاتنام

*أختي رافضية كلهم تقريبا إسلامي إذا ماخاب ظني* 
*بس أم شوق تنوع إسلامي ومو إسلامي بس مع التوصية ماتجيب اللي تبينه أنتي*
*بالنسبة للأرقام* 
*أنا راح أعطيج فكرة أنا سويتها من شوي حق تجهيز عرس أختي*
*دخلت منتديات ثانية ( مناطق القطيف وقراها ) وأقعدت أبحث في أقسام المكياج والأزياء عن العناوين اللي تشابة موضوعج*
*مثلا بليز أبي مساعدة* 
*ممكن تساعدوني* 
*والخ*
*والله أخذت ارقام ملايات ومصورات ومكياج شعر*
*وربي يعينج لأن بعض المنتديات لازم أشتراك وتسجيل*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ملاااااااااااااك ياقلبي مشكوره وماقصرتين ولا يهمش يالغاليه.
عيون لاتنام باحاول اسوي بنصيحتش وعسااااااااااااااااااااااااااا الله يوفقني ويوفقش .
لكل من شاااااركني دعواتي له بالتوفيق والسداااااااااااااااااااد دنيا واخره.

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ياجماعة الخير نداء عاجل باي حناية تنصحوني شغلها عدل عشاان عرسي قرب بليييز

----------


## بنت تاروت

أول شي ألف مبروك
وأنا حابه أعطيك نصيحة أنا ولله الحمد لفيت
محلات المكياج ومافي محل إلا وجربته لين فكيت
حالي وأخذت لي دورة .... المهم من خلال خبرتي 
نصيحة لوجه الله رانيا لا تروحين ......................
أول مرة شفته في أخوات زوجي وقلت الحمد لله والشكر
بعدين شفته في صاحبتي وأختها راحت تتزين معاها 
والله ما كأنها عروس وأختها أعظم كأنها مزينه حالها في البيت
وأنصحك في ضوء القمر  بسيهات أو فاطمة زيمور لأنها فتحت لها محل 
وموفقة إن شاء الله وإذا رحتي لهم وعجبك لا تنسي تدعيلي وألف مبروك

----------


## عيون لاتنام

أختي بنت تاروت أختي بعد قريب زواجها وحجزت عند رانيا 
شلون يعني أقولها تلغيه  :wacko:

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

بنت تاروت اول شي اشكرش على الرد بعدين
 انتي اول وحده اسمعها مايعجبها شغل رانيا ومادري اذا فيه احد يشاركش الراي فلايبخل علي

----------


## دمـــعـــة ألـم

كان ودي اخدمج بس لاسف انا مو سعودية 


الخوات مابقصرون 
او يمكن الاخوان ههههههههههههههه

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مششششششششششششششششكوره يادمعة الم عساش ماتشوفين الا الراحة

----------


## ملكة سبأ

ألف مبروك أختي رافضيه 
أنحك لزواجك تروحي لـ فتحيه الصباغ  مركز رزان  عندها في القطيف وسيهات  والمكان اللي فيه حجز تجي فيه 
والله فنانه غاليه أسعارها بس شغل مضمون لأنك عروس  وتطلبي الأفضل وفتحيه الصباغ ماخده شهادات من لبنان 
وبلدان أخرى ووضعت مكياج لفنانات ومنهم رزان مغربي  وتخرج على يد فتحيه  عددكبير جداً من البنات وفتحو لهم صالونات  . رقمها رح أرسله لك على الخاص  وإذا وصلك إعطيني خبر .
أما بالنسبة للحنا : فاطمه زيمور أسمع يمدحوها كثير بس ماشفت حناها  وعندك (مركز حنا ) في شارع أحد 
وعندك( بنت  العلويات ) فنانه  وخريجة فنيه من الرياض فناااااانه في الحنا 
موفقه إن شاء الله

----------


## آسيمان

بالنسبة لرانيا المكياج حلو وناعم لكن الشعر مو دائما يضبط  
اما الحنايه بنت العلويات , وفاطمة زيمور شغل مضمون 100% 
ومبروك مقدما و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله..

----------


## السيده

*هلا خيه..أولاً ألف مبرروك ..والله يتمم لج على خير..*

*ثانياً ..أنا مثلج عروووسه وقاااعده أجهز..وبالنسبة للحجوزاااتي..أنا حجزت لكوافير عند أم علووي..مرره حليوو وتضبط الشعر والمكياج..بس أسعارها شوي غاليه..وبالنسبة إلى الطقاقه..فهي أم شوووق..وبالنسبة إلى الحنايه أنا حجزت فاطمة زيمور..وصراحه أنصحش فيهااا..*

*وبالنسبة إلى غرفة النوم أنا فصلتهاا في مفروشات الرواق إلا في الربيعيع إذا مو غلطاانه وسوينا تبعهااا عرض وصرراحه السعر مرره مناسب..*

*وأي شي ثاااني تبغيه أنا حاااظره..*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ملكة سبأ: انا فتحيه ماحصلت عندها حجز فحجزت عند رانيا والله يستر
والحنا بعد فاطمه زيمور ماحصلت عندها حجز فليلة الحنا مالتي وادا ماعليش كلافه غناتي رسلي لي رقم بنت العلويات 
وعلى فكره ماوصلني رقم فتحية 
اسيمان :مشكوره عيوني وادعي انشالله يضبط شعري ههههههههههه
السيدة: اللة ييسر امورش واموري 
وام شوق دايم اتصل عليها وماترد علي واني قرب عرسي وابي احجز فرقه
واي حنايه تنصحيني غير فاطمه زيمور لاني ماحصلت حجز
وغرفة النوم اني خلاص اخدت من عجيب موديل حلو توه نازل من اسبوعين

هدددددددداره اني مو ادري بس خواتي ولازم تتحملوني خخخخخخخ
وسؤال لكم كلكم بنات وش رايكم بصراحه بفرقة ام متعب اللي من القطيف؟

----------


## السيده

*هلا والله خيه..أنصحش بــ رملة الحايك..أو إيمان البدن..*

*وبالنسبة إلى أم متعب أنا ما عرفها بس إن شاء الله الأخوات يفيدوووش..؟*

----------


## روح البراءة

*مراحب للحلوات المقبلات على الزواج*

*والله يوفقكم يارب ويعينكم*

*رمله الحايك مره حلو ومتقن بصراحه واسعارها مقبوله وحناها غامق ومايروح بسرعه*

*وبنات الطويل بعد*

*فرقة المتعب ماعرفها بالضبط*

*يمكن افيدكم اذا أحتجتوا شيء تاني*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

أختي الكريمه رافضيه أرسلت لك رقم  الحنايه بنت العلويات 
ويعتمد  سرعة وصول الرساله على تواجد أخونا شبكة   موفقه بإذن لله

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشكورين اخواتي روح البراءة وملكة سبأ
روح البراءة ريحتيني اختي الله يريحش بالنسبه لرملة الحايك
ملكة سبأ ماوصلني الرقم مادري ليش
ويابنات الي سمعت بام متعب تقولي ضضرروري

----------


## م الغاليين

الــــــــف مبروك مقدماً
الله يتمم ليش على خير
ليش التعديل ماتروحين حق الماسة- ضوء القمر- زهرة البقال ترى مرة حلوين ومضمونيين انا شايفة عرايس زي القمر وبتروحين العرس وإنتِ مطمنة 
بالنسبة للطقاقة ام متعب ماسمعت عنها 
انصحش بام علي درويش روعة وبني عساف حلوين اسعارهم بين 3000و4000 بس مضمونين

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشكوررررررررررره يا ام الغاليين والله يخلي لش الغاليين بس انا افكر اروح الى زهراء البقال في جلواتي بس مادري يعني انتين ماتنصحيني برانيا يعني حق الزفه؟  والله محتاره

----------


## غرورالورد

حبيبتي اسفه اني مارديت عليكي بدري لاني كنت منقطعه عن المنتدى
بالنسبه لفتحيه الصباغ جنان تعديلها سوت صديقتي ملكة جمال في حفلة خطوبتها حتى انا ماعرفتها
واذا تبين رقمها وايميلها عندي
بالنسبه للفرقه وين احطلك الرقم؟؟؟
واذا تبينهم ردي علي بسرعه
موفقه يارب

----------


## ويبا

مرحبا رافضية وللابد
انا زواجي في ذي القعدة انشاء الله والكل مدعو ها
طبعا حجزت حجوزاتي بعد بحث وتعقيب وسؤالات من الرايح والجاي
واقول لش 
1 انا حجزت في رانيا وطبعا زواج صاحبتي كان الاسبوع الي فات وكمان هناك تعديلها كان نعووووووووووم واجد ولما سالتها عن اسلوبها 
والاسلوب اني اهم عندي من التعديل قالت بجنن
2 والجلوات حجزت في سرايا القديم قد ماتقولي حليو مابتوفيه حقه بجنن اسمها فضيلة الي بتعدلني احسن وحده هناك
3 الحناية  تحيرت فيها لاني مااحب الحنا وماعمري تحنيت والي تحنو من صاحباتي واصدقائي واهلي كلهم اذواق لذالك بعد سين وجيم اخترت وحدة من العوامية اسمها فاطمة زيمور وبسعر750 حنا وعجين بس ...والي تعرف احسن منها من البنات تقول لينا واهم شيء عن اخلاقها لانو بتهمني تعاملها مع الزبون
4 الدقاقة بالموت بالموت حصلت وانا ادور من شهر ربيع بالموت حصلت حق الجلوات وحدة من سيهات بتجنن اسمها اميرة تقي جن فضيعة والعرس كنت ابي بيت الكديش بس ما حصلو اخذت اصايل يقولو انهم مرة تمام
5 لستيديو  اخترت وسن للفوتو مع اني كان عاجبني موت تصوير ماريا دجيتل بس ماتحصلو واتضح انو وسن هي الي درت ماريا ورحت شفت الشغل حقها جد فضيع بس الي بميز ماريا دجتل انها تطبع لش الصور على مخمل وعلى حركات واو وعندش بعد ام قاسم الفوتو حقها بجنن
6 الفيديو بالموت حصلت وحدة من العوامية اسمها عاتقة ثويمر يقولو حلو بس ماشفت شغلها 

اذا احتجتي اي شيء غناتي لا تترددي انش تطلبيه مني او من اي وحدة بها المنتدى وانشاء تلاقي خير

ويبا...

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

هلا والله باختي غرور الورد 
كيف احصل رقمها وبالمنتدا ممنوع
وانشالله ماتكون محجوزه بزواجي لانه قريب :sad2:

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشكرش اختي ويبا اني بعد زواجي بذي القعده وانتين بعد معزومه .........(اتخيلي يكون بنفس اليوم) :huuh: هههههه
انا بعد حاجزه برانيا للحين بس متخوفه اروح ادفع العربون لاني ماجربت المكياج الناعم وهي يقولوا مكياجها ناعم 
غير ان يقولوا الشعر ماتضبطه وش رايك؟؟
والجلوات مادري ماشفت سرايا وين صاير هوه؟
فاطمه زيمور كنت ابنجن عليها وقعدت طول اليوم ابكي لما طلعت محجوزه بليلتي :mad: ....... ليكون انتين الي حجزتيها عني (ادبحك) :rocket: ههههههههههههه
عالعموم الواحد ماياخد الا رزقه
الدقاقه الشي الوحيد الي حجزته ودفعت له العربون والله يستر :walla: 
والمصوره حايره للحين :no: 
بس يقولوا في مصورات يسووا عروض حلوه للعروس بس ماعندي فكره مين؟
اكيد بتقولي متفرغه وعلى هوني :kaseh:  :kaseh:

----------


## غرورالورد

_اذا على المصورة لاتشيلي هم_
_انا ادور لك واسأ صديقاتي_
_بس المشكلة كيف اوصلك الارقام_
_هنا المشكلة واذا تبين مساعده_
_اشري بس وانا اختك_

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

تسلمي لي والله خيه قدها وقدوود واستناكي تسالي 
بس كيف يعني توصلي لي الررررررررررررررقم؟
اممممممممممممه والله حيره 
اقول مانتي مشتركه بمنتدا ثاني يسمح بالارقام؟

----------


## غرورالورد

ايه مشاركة بمنتدى 2
اسمه
منتدى ######

----------


## اللؤلؤ المكنون

أنا ما أقدر أقول لش إلا الله يهنيش وزواج سعيد عزيزتي 
أنا مو من القطيف لذا ما أقدر أفيدش بشي باااااااااي يا عروسه

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اوكي وشو اسمش هناك ياغرور الورد
مشكوووووووره ياقلبي اللؤلؤ المكنون والله يسعدش دنيا واخره

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام 
اختي
رافضية للابد
الفـ الفـ الف مبروك
راانية انصج ابها
حلو مرة
استديو بنت القطيف
الحناية اعرف وحدة اسمها امل الفضل
حناائها حلو 
مبوك مرة ثاانية خيتو

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشكر تواجدك بموضوعي يا روح وريحان 
ولا خلا ولاعدم
اجل شكلي باحجز رانيا لزفتي وانشالله خير

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ابغي ابشركم يابنات اني حجزت اغلب حجوزاتي بفضل الله وبفضل مساعدتكم لي
باقي لي احجز حق الكوافير للزفه والجلوات وبس واحجز ثوب الزفه والجلوات والحناعلى خير واذا تقدروا تساعوني لاتقصرون وياليت لو اشوفكم بعرسي غالياتي

----------


## غرورالورد

الحمد الله هم ونزاح عنك
اسمي ####

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ايه ايه وصلت غرور الورد هلا والله اشتقنا لش يالطيبه
صحيح بس احس ان باقي لسا تو الناس على الهم (يبعده الله عني وعنش وعن السامعين مادري الشايفين ههههه)
اني اسمي #######

----------


## morningroz

محتاجة ارقام لكوافير ممتاز ومحلات فساتين حلوة وكل المقاسات المليانين والنحيفين والطقاقات ويكون عندها مسجل اودي جي يعني كوكتيل وابغى الارقام اهم شي والاسعار بسرعة الي عندها معلومة تفيدنا ابهل الله يرحم والديكم لان الحين نبغى نحجز :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## morningroz

ياجماعة اذا في احد بالمنتدى الحين يرد عليي وبالنسبة للارقام عادي اني مشتركة في منتدى ######(وردة الصباح) ########

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

هلاااااااااااااا والله morningroz شرفتين موضوعي
بانسبه الي باساعدش بالي استفدت منه من البنات الله يجزاهم خير
الكوافير نصحوني برانيا- زهراء البقال- فتحية الصباغ ام علوي وهذولا التوب يعني الاحسن
ملابس مادري بس تو نصحتني وحده بمنتدا سنابس بأم محمد اللباد او ام محمد الزاير ادا استأجار
اما ادا شراي فالمجمعات ماتقصر 
والدقاقه عندش دقاقه ام متعب حجزتها لزواجي وتسويلش شغل حلو بموسيقى وبدون واغاني مخلطه واو اي شي تبينه وبسعر حلو ادا يهمك السعر بس الدجي مادري اساليها ادا تبين
بس سمعت بفرقة بني عساف تجيب دي جي وحلوووووووه مره بس انشالله تحصلي حجز
وعندي بعد دقاقات ثانين بعد نصحوني فيهم بس مادري اني وشو تحبون ؟

والسلام

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الله يبارك للعرايس جميعا والله يهنيش 
رانيا حلو شغلها مجربينة بس احجزي بدري وبين فترة والثانية اتأكدي من حجزش
الحين رانيا معاها ختها ولا ادري كيف الوضع
محلات الأنصاري تو اخواني مجهزين من عنده حلو مرة 
الحنايا زيمور ما شفت حناها بس سمعت عنه حليو 
وبعد بت الطويل حلو حناها ..وزهراء البوري بعد حناها حليو
الله يهنيكم

----------


## morningroz

مشكورة بعد عمري رافضية وللابد على الافادة بس ابغى اسعار وارقام تلفونات اسعار التعديل اذا ماتعرفي بالضبط اعطيني تقريبا يتراوح بين كم وكم والطقاقات ابغى اسعارهم وابغاهم يغنو جلوات وعلى اهل البيت عليهم السلام وبدون موسيقى واغاني ومولازم دي جي المهم اتشغل سي ديات احنا بنجيبهم مواليد حتى لو مسجل[

----------


## morningroz

:embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: الي يبي ايفيدني يرسل الي ارقام تلفونات واسعار كوافير وطقاقات :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## morningroz

فيدونا بالاسعار والكوافيرات والطقاقات

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشكرش من كل قلبي اختي عفاف الهدى وانشالله اخدمش بفرحش
morningroz اسفه عالتاخير بس باقولك ان رانيا تعدل العرايس 1000 ريال وكليوبترا 800 ريال والجلوات اتوقع اقل ب100 او 200
اما الدقاقات 
عندش بيت العساف 4000 او اكثر بشويه ويحطولش سي ديهات والله اعلم
وعندش ام متعب تجيب معاها لاب توب وتحط اغاني منه ويمكن تحط لش سي دي واتوقع ادا طلبتي منها اسلامي راح تسويلك وسعرها 3800
بس ترا الي قلت الك يمكن يقللوا السعر ادا جلوات وعلى حسب
وعندش فرقة ام احمد ال حمود مرررررررررررررررره حلوه لجلوات ب 2500
وام محمد المعلم مررررررررررره تقيم لش العرس حلوه مره ب 2500
بس الارقام هنا مانقدر نحطهم ومادري كيف اوصلهم اللك

وتحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الاخوات الفاضلات

قانون المنتدى يمنع وضع الارقام والايميلات والروابط لمنتديات اخرى

وكذلك اسماء منتديات اخرى الا لإثبات شيء مهم

والمشرف العام يشدد بهذا الخصوص فالمعذره اخواتي 

سيتم حذف أي شيء مخالف (مضطره لذلك )

معذره منكن واسمحو لي

مبارك للعروسات وعقبال الجميع

موفقين

----------


## مـاريـا

مرحباً ...

أني الحين جاااية فااازعة عن صااحبتي ...
بس قريب زوااااجها وهي ماااسوووت شيء لحد الحين ...

أبيكم تعطوووني أساامي أفضل الكوفيرات ..
ووين أفضل الصااالاات ..

وعلى الارقام ... إذا كلش رااح أدووور في النت وأشوووف ..
ياااليت تسااعدوووني الله يرحم والديكم ..


تحياتي
^_^ مـاريـنـو ^_^

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشتقت ليكمممممممم مرره وادري طولت الغيبه
مشكوووووووووووره عالتنبيه اخت شمعه

ماااااااريا شرفتين صفحتي بمشاركتش 
بس يااااااااااااااااابنات اباقول لكم شي يمكن ماتصدقوه واعتذر عن الي نصحوني ب رانيا
الصراحه رحت اول امس وشفت تعديلهم بالصراااااااااااااحه عكس الي قلتو الي 
الشعر كااااااااااااان خيال تسريحات روعه وحركات والمكياج بصراحه كان فيه اربع عرايس ووحده جلوات
وكان ابد مكياجهم مايليق بعرايس برايي مررررررررررره بصراحه صحيح الوحده تبي شغل كلاس ليلة الزواج بس مو لهالدرجه برايييييييي كانوا ابد مو متميزين للاسف
ورحت الى السيده الجميله وكان ررررررررررررررررائع بمعنى الكلمه والشعر زين مو داك الزود
وعندهم عرض حلو ب 2500 يتضمن كل شي مع صبغ الشعر
وباروح جلواتي عند السيده الجميله لانه رائع 
ومو بس زهراء البقال لان كانت مو موجوده بس الي كانت حاطه المكياج لوحده كانت مسويه جلوات هناك اسمها زهراء خميس وكانت جججججججججججججججججججدا حلوه
وبس وابغى اعرف راااايكم بسسسسسسسسسسسسرعه

----------


## السيده

*هلا غاليتي..*

*بصرراحه شغل زهرة البقال لا يعلى عليه..أنا حاجزتنهااا إلى ليلة جلوووواتي..*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

السيده هلا فيش والله انا حجزت جلواتي فيه بعد 
بس انتي وين حاجزه حق زفتش 
لاني حاااااااااااااااااااااااايره وين اروح الحين

----------


## السيده

*هلا خيه..أنا حاجزه عند أم علوي..وحده في الناصرة..بالنسبة لي شغلهااا مره رووووعه..*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

ماعليه السيده 
بس هي عندها محل يعني ولا وين تعدل ونقدر يعني نروح اتورينا شغلها ولا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وكيف اسعارها؟
وشاكره الش من كل قلبي

----------


## السيده

*هلا خيه هي تعدل في بيتهم بس غرفتين يعني مكان مختصر وأسعارها شوووي غاليه يعني تعدل العروس من 700 إلى 1200 ريال..ومكانها في الناصرة ورا بقالة الصفار إلا تصير في وجه حديقة الناصرة..*

*وأي خدمه أنا حاظره خيه*..

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

مشكووره خيه ولا خلا ولاعدم

----------


## السيده

*العفو خيه ولو احنا في الخدمه..*

----------


## م الغاليين

هلا رافضية ليش ماتروحين إلى إشراقت العنود بالدمام حساوية (وفاء المؤمن) في حي العنود  حلو مررررررررررة شفت صديقة اختي اجنن وعندش بعد آمال عاشور رووعة العصيدة في سنابس الماسة 
في شارع القدس اللمسة الأخيرة في الدمام أنا اتعدلت فيه ليلة زفافي طلعت حلوة مررة 
الحنا امل الفضل واختها وسيلة ونهلة العوامي في العوامية 
والفساتين ام محمد اللباد عندها كل الا تبغينة وتعاملها حلو

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشكرششششششششششششش يا ام الغاليين عالرد الحلو
وكلامش الاحلى بس مادري مشكلتي اني مابغى اروح مكان في الدمام يعني في حدود القطيف
وافكر في الماسه اللي في القطيف بس بمن تنصحوني فيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والحنا ابشركم خلاص ب رمله الحايك 
والله صرتون كانكم خواتي وابي رايكم فكل شي  خخخخخخخ

----------


## السيده

*هلا خيه..الماسه شغلهم مررره جميل..*

*ورملة الحايك حليووو حناهااا مرره...موفقه خيه*

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

تسلمي لي السيده 
ومشكوووووووووووووره على متابعتك موضوعي

----------


## سماء القطيف

ألف مبروك مقدماً 
فرشة النوم انصحك بالصناعة البلدية لان الجاهزه مو داك الزود وموديلات تناسب قصور الدواليب طويلة بزيادة مثل اللي عند الأنصاري 
أنا جربت مكان في سيهات عنده فرشات جميلة ومعتقه وبالتفصيل اللي تريده اسم المكان بيت الهجلس 
قرب مخازن التوفير

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

اشكرش قلبو والله يبارك فيش(  سماء القطيف) وانشالله ادا بناخد فرشه بنجرب الي قلتي عليه

----------


## رافضية وللأبد

كيف حالكم اخواتي انشاللة طيبين >>>>>>>>>والله اشتقت ليكم
اكيد تدكرون موضوعي مو    >>>>>>(متى تفكنا :evil: )
ابشركم اني حجزت اغلب حجوزات زواجي وانشاللة خير :bigsmile:  
بس الحين ابأثث شقتي من فرشة وادوات مطبخ وكنب وغيره وغير ه
فوين تنصحوني اروح محلات حلوووووه وابغى يا في القطيف يا في الدمام وادري عنكم ماتقصروون 

استناكم حبايبي

----------


## سماء القطيف

العفو يا رافضية للأبد
في القطيف
مفروشات العلقم شارع القدس
مفرشات الشماسي  شارع القدس 
البحارنة شارع القدس
الفرج شارع القدس 
سيتي بلازا للتحف بس ما أنصح بطاولات الطعام لأنها بس شكل بدون قوة
لحاف السرير تحصلي محلين  في شارع الخليج عنك
في الدمام 
العمر مسوي تخفيضات قرب مكتبة العبيكان 
جلسات عربية روعه غير شكل تحصليها في شارع الملك فهد قرب ملعب الأمير محمد بن فهد
ودوري في شارع الدمام الخبر السريع (شارع الكباري) في هناك مفروشات واجد

----------

